# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Autorizim per shoqerrim te miturish.

## freeopen

Sic mund te kuptohet dhe nga titulli na duhet te bejme nje autorizim (apo prokure) per nje person ( gjyshi,gjyshja,tezja etj) i cili do te shoqerroje femkjen e mitur ( 2 vjec) nga Shqiperia.
Shqetesimi yne eshte vetem fakti se ku duhet ta bejme kete dokument pasi dikush thote ne ambasade,dikush tjeter te noteri e keshtu me radhe.
Nese dikush prej jush ka pasur ndonje eksperience te tille nese nuk perton te shkruaj mund te jape disa shpjegime apo informacione.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Përshëndetje freeopen!
Prokurën duhet ta bësh te Noteri, fakt ligjor ky që buron si nga ligji, po ashtu edhe mesa jam unë në dijeni edhe në praktikë e kam hasur që ndodh kështu.
Për të qenë korrekte si me ty dhe si me veten time, po ta shpjegoj arsyen me nenet përkatëse.

Kodi Civil, i ndan fëmijët e mitur në bazë të zotësisë për të vepruar në dy kategori: së pari, ata nga 0-14 vjeç të cilët nuk kanë fare zotësi për të vepruar dhe; së dyti, nga 14-18 që kanë zotësi të kufizuar për të vepruar, sepse këta të fundit në krahasim me të parët mund të ushtrojnë disa të drejta.
Meqë i mituri në fjalë, është 2 vjeç, kuptohet vetvetiu që hyn në kategorinë e parë që përmenda, dhe për këta ligji parashikon kështu:

"I mituri që nuk ka mbushur moshën katërmbëdhjetë vjeç, është i
pazoti për të vepruar. Ai mund të kryejë veprime juridike që i përshtaten
moshës së tij dhe që përmbushen aty për aty, si dhe veprime juridike
që i sjellin dobi pa asnjë kundërshpërblim.* Veprimet e tjera juridike i
kryen në emër të tij përfaqësuesi ligjor."* (neni 8; K.CIVIL)
Pra siç e kupton dhe ti vetë, nga fjalia e fundit te neni, flitet për përfaqësim ligjor, i cili realizohet me prokurë dhe, prokura bëhet gjithmonë me shkresë, detyrim ligjor që rrjedh edhe nga neni 72 i K.C. Pikërisht në këtë nen, në një nga paragrafet e tij, parashikohet sesi bëhet prokura e përfaqësimit me të cilën ti do përfaqësosh të drejtat dhe detyrimet e të përfaqësuarit dhe do kryesh veprimet juridike në emër dhe për llogari të tij, edhe përpara institucioneve shtetërore, duke qenë se i mituri do kalojë kufirin në këtë rast është e kuptueshme që do kesh të bësh me këta institucione - prokura bëhet te noteri:

"Prokura bëhet gjithmonë me shkresë.
.... Edhe prokura për kryerjen e veprimeve
para gjykatave *dhe institucioneve të tjera shtetërore, duhet të bëhet
me akt noterial,"* (neni 72/1 K.C)

Kërkoj ndjesë që u zgjata pak, por, e bëra me qëllim që të jem sadopak më e detajuar dhe, s'bën keq që edhe pse nga praktika mbase i ke të njohura gjëra të tilla, t'i kesh parasysh edhe nenet që të përmenda, se fundja jetës s'i dihet :)

----------


## freeopen

> Përshëndetje freeopen!
> Prokurën duhet ta bësh te Noteri, fakt ligjor ky që buron si nga ligji, po ashtu edhe mesa jam unë në dijeni edhe në praktikë e kam hasur që ndodh kështu.
> ..........
> ........
> ..........
> Kërkoj ndjesë që u zgjata pak, por, e bëra me qëllim që të jem sadopak më e detajuar dhe, s'bën keq që edhe pse nga praktika mbase i ke të njohura gjëra të tilla, t'i kesh parasysh edhe nenet që të përmenda, se fundja jetës s'i dihet


Nuk je zgjatur aspak, ju falenderoj per informacionin e vlefshem.

----------


## loneeagle

> Sic mund te kuptohet dhe nga titulli na duhet te bejme nje autorizim (apo prokure) per nje person ( gjyshi,gjyshja,tezja etj) i cili do te shoqerroje femkjen e mitur ( 2 vjec) nga Shqiperia.
> Shqetesimi yne eshte vetem fakti se ku duhet ta bejme kete dokument pasi dikush thote ne ambasade,dikush tjeter te noteri e keshtu me radhe.
> Nese dikush prej jush ka pasur ndonje eksperience te tille nese nuk perton te shkruaj mund te jape disa shpjegime apo informacione.



Me cfare kam degjuar behet autorizimi edhe noterizohet. Nese do udhetosh ne dy vende me gjuhe te ndryshme atehere autorizimi behet ne te dyja gjuhet. Nese ke pyetje me teper pyet customer service te linjes ajrore qe ke prere biletat se te ndihmojne ata.

----------


## skender76

freeopen,

Para dy javesh erdhi nana me gocen e vellait 5-vjeçe, nga Shqiperia-Milano.
Tek noteri, vellai me nusen firmosen nje autorizim/prokure te detajuar tek noteri, si dhe nje siguracion per aq kohe sa do rrije jashte vendit. Gjithsej per nje muaj jane diku tek 25-30.

----------


## freeopen

> freeopen,
> 
> Para dy javesh erdhi nana me gocen e vellait 5-vjeçe, nga Shqiperia-Milano.
> Tek noteri, vellai me nusen firmosen nje autorizim/prokure te detajuar tek noteri, si dhe nje siguracion per aq kohe sa do rrije jashte vendit. Gjithsej per nje muaj jane diku tek 25-30.


Siguracionin nuk e kuptoj skender,mjafton ftesa qe i ben personit qe do te vije (moduli qe merret ne komune dhe plotesohet vete),ku ai qe ben ftesen del garant per personin qe fton.

----------


## ATMAN

> Siguracionin nuk e kuptoj skender,mjafton ftesa qe i ben personit qe do te vije (moduli qe merret ne komune dhe plotesohet vete),ku ai qe ben ftesen del garant per personin qe fton.


siguracion shendetesor quhet , se nuk i dihet

----------


## freeopen

> siguracion shendetesor quhet , se nuk i dihet


Keto jane te gjitha ''shpikje'' te vete shqiptareve apo notereve per te vjedhur lek kujt nuk e di si funksionon. ( nuk eshte problemi tek 30 eurot por te gjesti)
Mjafton te plotesosh formularin (nje lloj ftese) dhe me te personi qe fton angazhohet qe te perballoje cdo lloj shpenzimi per personin e ftuar duke e specifikuar kete te fundit me te gjitha gjeneralitetet. Ne Itali keshtu funksionon,formulari terhiqet ne komune (bashki)  pa lek,plotesohet dhe i dergohet personit qe do udhetoje drejt Italise (mund te dergohet dhe me fax)

----------


## ATMAN

> Keto jane te gjitha ''shpikje'' te vete shqiptareve apo notereve per te vjedhur lek kujt nuk e di si funksionon. ( nuk eshte problemi tek 30 eurot por te gjesti)
> Mjafton te plotesosh formularin (nje lloj ftese) dhe me te personi qe fton angazhohet qe te perballoje cdo lloj shpenzimi per personin e ftuar duke e specifikuar kete te fundit me te gjitha gjeneralitetet.


mire e ke ti po ketu ne it kane ndryshuar ligjet 

pastaj nese do ta dish kot per kuriozitet , kompanite e sigurimeve jane te parat ne bote per fitime, pastaj te dytat rradhiten bankat 

sigurisht qe edhe mund te duket si vjedhje,nuk jam kundra , por ai qe te ben garancine te pranon vetem per te dhene ushqim dhe strehin ne shtepi te vet por nese te ndodh dicka dhe duhet te shkosh urgjent ne spital ai qe te pret ty nuk eshte doktorr apo mjek te te japi kurimin e duhur dhe te duhet te shkosh ne urgjence dhe aty eshte vend publik dhe jo privat dhe ketu hyjne ne loje ligjet e tjera qe jane publike dhe duhet ti zbatosh

mua ma kene kerkuar njehere nje gje te tille dhe e kam zbatuar sepse thjesht nuk te linin te shkoje jashte shtetit

----------


## skender76

> Siguracionin nuk e kuptoj skender,mjafton ftesa qe i ben personit qe do te vije (moduli qe merret ne komune dhe plotesohet vete),ku ai qe ben ftesen del garant per personin qe fton.


Siguracioni me sa di une esht i detyrueshem, sepse Shqiperia nuk eshte antare e KE-se. Ka qene i detyruar edhe kur ishin vizat ne fuqi.
Siguracioni per 1 muaj kushton diku tek 15, ndersa 10 e tjere i paguan tek noteri per prokuren/autorizimin.

----------


## freeopen

Po bejme debat kot,por meqe jemi eshte mire te keshillohemi me njeri tjetrin.
Nuk eshte hera e pare qe vijne te aferm te bejne nje vizite ne Itali dhe deri tashti asnjehere nuk kane paguar siguracion.
Nese duhet te shkosh urgjent ne spital do paguash ticket dhe do te te bejne viziten ne baze te urgjences qe ke.
Qe eshte vjedhje as qe diskutohet,por eshte vjedhje me lezet sepse bazohet ne proverbin e famshem ''ha si miu'' duke pare shumen e vogel qe duhet paguar 15 euro. Me ato 15 euro nuk besoj se je i siguruar nga ana shendetesore.
Megjithate per mua ishte e rendesishme te dija se ku dhe si duhet ta bej kete prokure dhe me nderhyrjet tuaja mora informacionin e duhur,prandaj dhe ju falenderoj.

----------


## freeopen

Ja dhe formulari ku personi qe ben ftesen merr persioer dhe shpenzimet e papritura mjeksore vec te tjerash.

----------


## ATMAN

> Keto jane te gjitha ''shpikje'' te vete shqiptareve apo notereve per te vjedhur lek kujt nuk e di si funksionon. ( nuk eshte problemi tek 30 eurot por te gjesti)


mua siguracionin ma kerkoi ambasada gjermane (dhe jo shqiptaret) kur nuk ishin liberalizuar vizat ,nese une nuk e paguaja ata te ambasades  nuk mund te ma jepnin vizen 

keshtu ishte puna e siguracionit - ta ka shpjeguar shume mire me lart nje anetar

----------


## kleadoni

Me 3500 lek te reja e ben te noteri autorizimin!

----------


## Shkodrano

Shiko me ka rastisur te udhetoj vetem dhe me te tjere  dhe me eshte dashur kjo prokura qe behet tek noteri ne shqip edhe ne anglisht . Zakonisht kur udheton me makina nuk eshte se verehet re shume ndersa me avion eshte me domosdoshme . Mesa di une mbi 16 vjec s'eshte e nevojshme ndersa ata qe jane nen 16 ju nevojitet .

----------


## kleadoni

> Shiko me ka rastisur te udhetoj vetem dhe me te tjere  dhe me eshte dashur kjo prokura qe behet tek noteri ne shqip edhe ne anglisht . Zakonisht kur udheton me makina nuk eshte se verehet re shume ndersa me avion eshte me domosdoshme . Mesa di une mbi 16 vjec s'eshte e nevojshme ndersa ata qe jane nen 16 ju nevojitet .


Edhe per ato qe jane mbi 16 vjec per disa shtete duhet nje autorizim nga prinderit qe te udhetoj vetem.

----------

